
iPhone XS: Why It’s a Whole New Camera - dalbin
https://blog.halide.cam/iphone-xs-why-its-a-whole-new-camera-ddf9780d714c
======
lathiat
This is a really good review of the new camera including why the facial
smoothing happens.. needs more visibility!

------
fetus8
The images processed with SmartRaw look absolutely incredible. It's kind of
shocking that some of the images out of the stock camera look as smooth and
noisy as they do.

Good job Halide!

------
deepnotderp
Interesting. To be honest, I'm a little bit surprised it took so long for
computational photography to come to market in smartphones, but it's nice to
see it, I definitely agree that it's pretty much one of the only ways to
improve imaging in such constrained conditions.

------
xenihn
Is anyone using Halide right now? Is it worth the $6? I've never purchased any
sort of camera app before.

~~~
dewey
I’m using it, it’s a beautiful app and the guys building it seem to know a lot
about what they do. It’s also an app purely focused on taking pictures, there
are no filters and instead they just provide an easy way to hand things over
to Darkroom app.

I usually use it when I think I want to edit the photo later on and want to
grab a RAW file.

------
jczhang
Author must not have been aware that the Pixel has been doing this for years
already. This is just Apple copying Google. Reading "Apple is smart." makes me
cringe.

~~~
gammateam
I used to care, but I appreciate how Apple doesn't just cram everyone onto a
PCB just because it is possible.

Android phones consistently have features that won't be seen on Apple devices
for 2-5 years, or never. When Apple announces something as if it is new, what
they are announcing is a new integration into an ecosystem.

Iphone XS' image format will be usable, editable and parseable in OSX's
default photo viewer.

It will inherit the live photo technology.

It will be transferrable without internet in short range wireless tech that
actually works reliably and without any additional apps.

Thats what Apple announces when they don't pay homage to prior implementations
of an existing technology.

~~~
vinay427
> It will be transferrable without internet in short range wireless tech that
> actually works reliably and without any additional apps.

I'm genuinely curious if you've tried Android Beam. It works very smoothly in
my experience and much more fun to use with a tap between two phones, but if I
recall correctly it transfers over Bluetooth so is not as fast as AirDrop.
That being said, it can be used in many more situations to transfer URLs
between browsers, map directions, etc.

~~~
gammateam
The last I attempted to try it was in 2014. I might have been too early.

Unfortunately the fragmentation of android hasn't been solved, and my current
experience with android users is on vacation in places where none of us have
signal, but the iphone users are able to share everything and the android
users take amazing photos but aren't able to share it and their phone explodes
in the heat before anyone can get it. Hard. Pass.

